# school of fish on google earth?



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

was checking out the new cumberland dam on google earth scrolled a little south and came across this. is it possible that is a school of fish? lol i know it sounds crazy but it looks it is. it might just be breaking water. i dunno . what do you think?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I thought it might be fish too, but then if they were fish, I'd think they'd all be facing upstream, not sideways to the current.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

I would think it is probably some rocks.. that pic was probably taken when the river was down.. If it is fish they are huge!!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If thats the point that I think it is, it's a rock pile. Don't bother with it though, there are never any fish around it


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it is the wind making small waves on the water and the sun reflecting off the waves. If you look closer to the dam there are a bunch of spots like that.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah i agree its definatly gotta be waves or rocks


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

There's a large dark spot above it...might be a school of fish evading our own Loch Ness monster?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Odd thing is I've never noticed that dotted line in the middle of the river. I bet that attracts fish.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I believe I've located large schools of shad on G.E. before (if I had it installed id post a pic). They look like little black blotches from above.


----------



## sabeetz (Aug 26, 2007)

i prefer bing maps, you can get a much closer and more detailed look.


----------

